# The Budda Bar Hotel/Hungary



## JRE313 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hope you Enjoy!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 28, 2014)

JRE313 said:


> Hope you Enjoy!


Always!
Is it blue hour or did you use WB for the blue sky?
Nancy


----------



## JRE313 (Nov 28, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you Enjoy!
> ...


it really is blue hour!


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice, but the car traffic at the bottom throws this off. I see you cropped some but still a distraction.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 28, 2014)

I like it ... but ... It seems a bit squeezed top & bottom.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 29, 2014)

What he said ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 12, 2014)

I like this a lot. The sky in contrast with the building is beautiful. I think the car traffic could be done without, and I think if you did a starburst effect that would look cool too. Otherwise, I love the shot.


----------

